# rb26 Greddy plenum install question



## GTR H (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi guys just installed greddy plenum on my rb26 build and was just wondering have people had to adjust the individual throttle body linkages that connect to the main linkage on the plenum ?? mine i have to but when i do i only have 4mm of thread on each end of the throttle linkages ( the 3 arms off each throttle body) which seems small compared to how much thread you have when using stock plenum just a bit worried its not enough thread on each rod end ?? i wouldve thought greddy wouldve made the main throttle linkage on their plenum the same distance as stock if ya know what i mean cheers for any help


----------

